# HO Alongside O?



## Madlove (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi
I’ve only worked with O scale trains and track. I have a 12’ by 12’ circle ceiling layout. The curve radius is 099. I’ve been thinking it would be cool to run an HO track alongside the O. But when I tried plotting the layout using a layout program, I couldn’t get the HO curves to come close to running alongside the O track. Is this a difficult idea? Has anyone here done this combo before? Any thoughts or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Use HO flex track in the program.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Ho flex, there are several brands give you as stated any curves of interest. You can just eyeball it you can buy these little forms to try make them more precise looking. Or make your own... You'll need some good nippers to trim the track ends.


----------



## Madlove (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks so much. I’ll look into this.


----------

